# Narrator



## Mike (Sep 29, 2019)

Do any of you know how to use Narrator?

I am trying to help two people who are losing their sight,
one used to post here, but I haven't seen him for a while,
I know nothing about it and have just started to examine
the functions, but I am a bit limited at the moment.

Narrator is part of Windows 10, it reads text and is supposed
to type speech, it can be found in "Settings" under "Ease of
Access".

Thank you.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

No I can't help Mike, but I _have_ heard of it... it's a dread of most of us to lose the ability to see especially in this computer age.... Who is the person who used to post here or can't you say?


----------



## Mike (Sep 29, 2019)

He is called Laurie and lives
in Scotland.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

Mike said:


> He is called Laurie and lives
> in Scotland.
> 
> Mike.


 Oh _of course_ we know Laurie, I wondered why we hadn't seen him for a while.. in actual fact I was going to put a post on just yesterday asking about him, because I miss his posts!. I'm sorry he's losing his sight, that's awful...can he still read some of it?


----------



## Mike (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes he can but his description of how he uses
his computer is frightening, he is about 4" from
his 24" screen and has the enlargement so high
he only gets 7 or 9 words in a line.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

Mike said:


> Yes he can but his description of how he uses
> his computer is frightening, he is about 4" from
> his 24" screen and has the enlargement so high
> he only gets 7 or 9 words in a line.
> ...


 Oh not good at all....


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2019)

Mike, sorry to hear this. I've not heard of Narrator.
I have a unique eye disease myself (keratoconus) for which I ve had surgeries, but I still struggle...had to stop driving 15 yrs ago.
Do you know what is causing Laurie to lose his sight?


----------



## Mike (Sep 29, 2019)

Macular degeneration I believe!

I have found the answer to getting the computer to
read and write while you listen and speak it involves
two different processes.

They are both found in Windows 10:
"Narrator", click start, then settings, then ease of access,
then Narrator and follow the instructions, this will read
text for you.
"Speech Recognition", click start, then settings, then "Time
& Language", then speech and follow the instructions, you
will have to train your computer to understand your voice,
this takes a while.

Both systems will be very useful for anybody who has trouble
using a computer no matter why.

There are lots of YouTube videos for each system, though some
are very quiet and difficult to hear.

Microsoft have some good information about speech recognition,
that would be the one to read and follow as it will probably have
the training sentences that you have to speak to the PC.

Good luck to anybody who wants to try this and if you do, please
let me know how easy it is, how useful it is etc., etc, as I too am
learning.

Mike.


----------

